# Land for NC



## Fireeyes2899 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been looking for land in Wayne County forever. All the places I found are just so expensive. I was just wondering how people in NC went about finding their land. I am just looking for a couple of acres where I can keep my horse with me. Any tips would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## ncchickenmama (Aug 21, 2013)

We don't own yet, we rent a house on 2 acres, but we have a friend who is giving us some of their land to build on in Alamance County. Are you looking for just land to build on or are you looking for a house already built on some acreage? Let's see you are in Wayne County......anything fairly close to Asheville I bet will be priced higher. Plus the NC mountains has become a big tourist draw for people from Florida and down south to build their summer homes. I live in Chatham County so land close to Raleigh, Chapel Hill, etc. is really high too. I would look at all the online listings (Zillow, Realtor.com, landandfarm, etc.) but also don't forget your local newspapers classified sections and auctions for land. I bet if you are willing to go farther east of Asheville but not anywhere near the Charlotte area you could find land cheaper. Or maybe farther west of where you are would be cheaper too. Good luck!


----------



## ncchickenmama (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh I am sorry I was thinking Waynesville not Wayne County. So Wayne County I would think would be relatively inexpensive but maybe because it's not super far from Raleigh the price of land is going up. I'm not sure.


----------

